# question on blazing orange?



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

how much orange do u have to wear in ohio while hunting? i've heard several things like none while turkey hunting, 100 sq inches while deer hunting and small game.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Straight from the ODNR site

For deer hunting
"Hunter Orange Requirement 

A vest, coat, jacket, or coveralls that are either solid hunter orange or camouflage hunter orange is required. Hunting any wild animal (except waterfowl) from 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset during the youth deer gun season, deer gun season, the statewide muzzleloader deer season, and on designated areas during the early muzzleloader deer season is unlawful unless the hunter is visibly wearing a vest, coat, jacket, or coveralls that are either solid hunter orange or camouflage hunter orange." 

Small Game
"Hunter Orange Requirement

Hunting any wild animal (except waterfowl) from 1/2 hour before sunrise to sunset during the youth deer gun season, deer gun season, the statewide muzzleloader deer season, and on designated areas during the early muzzleloader deer season is unlawful unless the hunter is visibly wearing a vest, coat, jacket, or coveralls that are either solid hunter orange or camouflage hunter orange." 


I am not sure this is one required but recommended-
Turkey Hunting- 
"Hunter Orange - Wear hunter orange when walking in the woods. If you kill a turkey, tag it immediately and then conceal it or wrap an orange covering on the bird before walking out of the woods."


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

well doesn't that just suck. i've never seen a hunter orange camo jacket at any store around here, they should change it to just a orange hat. looks like i'll be ordering from cabela's.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Just buy a cheap vest. The camo orange isn't really necessary. For deer hunting even if they see you it doesn't matter, you have a gun. For small game even if they see you it doesn't matter you have a gun.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

That was all that was required at one time. If you get around a game preserve during gun season, you WILL be thankful for all the orange you can find. Seems as though some hunters ignore the orange in the distance and blaze away. Personally, I like the idea of being seen during gun season, bows different. Rabbit and bird season, hunter orange is a must, not required, but a must if your gonna b-safe. Too many people don't come home after a fun day gone bad!


----------



## KWILSON512 (Feb 16, 2007)

I live about 10 minutes from you and have no problem at all finding any camo or blaze orange for hunting. Check out Walmart right around the corner from you if they dont have it try Dicks, Gander Mountain (Sheffield or Twinsburg)and check out American Sportsman on Rt 82 in Columbia Station if you have no luck at the stores listed above.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

> well doesn't that just suck. i've never seen a hunter orange camo jacket at any store around here


 Have you looked? They're quite common around gun season.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

flypilot33 said:


> Just buy a cheap vest. For deer hunting it doesn't matter, you have a gun. For small game it doesn't matter you have a gun.


I just buy the cheap vests that you wear over your hunting coat because I continue to wear my camo hunting gear during gun season. Since I don't do nearly as much gun hunting I don't see the need to invest in the whole coat. The cheap ones I think are $5 or so, I can't remember. And I know Wal Mart typically carries plenty of them.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

thanks guys, i'll have to check out gander, wal-mart did away with there hunting gear last time i was there, did they bring it back?


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

spend the 20 bucks and get a good vest that has the sides on it that way you are wraped in orange and people can see it from the sides that saved my ass a couple of times last year i wear hat gloves and vest on the private land i hunt but public land i throw on a pair of orange pants too i learned my lesson at west branch when i got pepered with steel shot from duck hunters that dident see me i had no orange on (i was bow hunting) now i put the vest on in and out of the woods as well as when i move from spot to spot better safe than sorry


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

i always wear a orange hat but figured i'd put me up a orange camo jacket to add to the collection for public land hunting. orange camo pants ain't a bad idea either. anyone ever hunt at spencer for turkey? was thingking there or leesville for spring gobbler


----------

